# Dripper with DEEEEP juice wells



## theyettie (1/12/15)

Alo

I'm hitting a deadmodz RDA and loving it, but I'm looking at getting a second dripper with deep juice wells to save me effort/time as I vape quite heavily.

So, according to you, best dripper with nice deep wells?


----------



## Alex (1/12/15)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## theyettie (1/12/15)

Alex said:


>




Thanks mate. I am familiar with the Scottish roll, but are there drippers with much deeper wells than the deadmodz?


----------



## Wesley (1/12/15)

Look at the Fishbone Plus, it has a ceramic base thing you can remove, making the well quite deep.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (1/12/15)

theyettie said:


> Thanks mate. I am familiar with the Scottish roll, but are there drippers with much deeper wells than the deadmodz?



I use a bottom fed "Nuppin" RDA on the Reo @theyettie, but for normal dripping the "Velocity" has a great deck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (1/12/15)

velocity mini

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (1/12/15)

phenotype L


----------



## stevie g (1/12/15)

Aelous... Can take 1.5ml without issue. Similar design to sapor but better. Ive owned both.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theyettie (1/12/15)

Cool, thanks guys, a few names I haven't even seen before, so I'll go do some more homework...


----------



## Dobie (1/12/15)

Kennedy 22 . SirVape has.


----------



## shaunnadan (1/12/15)

Dobie said:


> Kennedy 22 . SirVape has.



whats ur review on the kennedy ? im interested in the design


----------



## Lingogrey (1/12/15)

I haven't tried it - just seen from the specs that the Wotofo Lush has a 10 mm juice well

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/lush-rda-by-wotofo


----------



## Dobie (1/12/15)

Wish I could provide one. Looking at buying one myself. This is purely based on Rips review and what I have seen. It is marketed as having:

Extra Large Juice Well (Up to 30 Hits per Drip)

Obviously Scottish roll is also a solution, but if you are going for a giant well, this is your dripper. 

On a side note, loving Scottish Roll for any bottom airflow RDA's. Wicking them correcly does help to prevent leaking ofcourse, but Scottish Roll almost guarantees no leaking.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (1/12/15)

Dobie said:


> Wish I could provide one. Looking at buying one myself. This is purely based on Rips review and what I have seen. It is marketed as having:
> 
> Extra Large Juice Well (Up to 30 Hits per Drip)
> 
> ...



ive added it to cart, will review it once it arrives


----------



## Dobie (1/12/15)

shaunnadan said:


> ive added it to cart, will review it once it arrives



Lucky man. I still have to wait for deductions before making these kinds of decisions


----------



## Alex_123 (1/12/15)

Kennedy 22. Kennedy was assassinated on the 22nd November. Coincidence? Anyways, @shaunnadan, will be waiting for the review!


----------



## theyettie (1/12/15)

shaunnadan said:


> ive added it to cart, will review it once it arrives



I like the Kennedy and the Lush. I'll wait for your review on the Kennedy and hopefully someone pulls in here with a review on the Lush. @Lingogrey thanks for bringing the Lush to the forefront.


----------



## theyettie (1/12/15)

Maybe @Sir Vape can shed some light on both for now???


----------



## Lingogrey (1/12/15)

theyettie said:


> I like the Kennedy and the Lush. I'll wait for your review on the Kennedy and hopefully someone pulls in here with a review on the Lush. @Lingogrey thanks for bringing the Lush to the forefront.


Pleasure man! I've been wanting to try it myself


----------



## Eequinox (1/12/15)

theyettie said:


> Alo
> 
> I'm hitting a deadmodz RDA and loving it, but I'm looking at getting a second dripper with deep juice wells to save me effort/time as I vape quite heavily.
> 
> So, according to you, best dripper with nice deep wells?


the sapor had a pretty deep juice well as well i love mine to bits


----------



## Heckers (1/12/15)

Since you already have a dripper, maybe consider a RTA? Some of the tanks these days have performance pretty close to drippers and well you have the benefit of a tank. Something like a Bellus or the OBS Crius with velocity deck.


----------



## theyettie (1/12/15)

Eequinox said:


> the sapor had a pretty deep juice well as well i love mine to bits
> View attachment 40213



By looking at it it looks just about the same depth as the deadmodz... But it's difficult just by looking at the pic...


----------



## theyettie (1/12/15)

Heckers said:


> Since you already have a dripper, maybe consider a RTA? Some of the tanks these days have performance pretty close to drippers and well you have the benefit of a tank. Something like a Bellus or the OBS Crius with velocity deck.



I've got a Billow V2 that I'm actually about to pif. I don't know, there's something about dripping that just feels more "authentic" to me. Like watching a 5day test in stead of a T20 if that analogy makes any sense? I've got a Crown tank with stock 0.25 ohm dual SS coils for when I'm not in the mood to rewick or rebuild and for when I drive etc.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (1/12/15)

theyettie said:


> I've got a Billow V2 that I'm actually about to pif. I don't know, there's something about dripping that just feels more "authentic" to me. Like watching a 5day test in stead of a T20 if that analogy makes any sense? I've got a Crown tank with stock 0.25 ohm dual SS coils for when I'm not in the mood to rewick or rebuild and for when I drive etc.


Makes perfect sense to me. Have you considered a squonker with bf dripper? Deepest well yet

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Heckers (1/12/15)

theyettie said:


> I don't know, there's something about dripping that just feels more "authentic" to me.



But arent you looking for a dripper with deeper wells so you can drip less often? 
Havent used a Billow but the Bellus i have is pretty much on par with a dripper unless you are doing some crazy builds.


----------



## theyettie (1/12/15)

Heckers said:


> But arent you looking for a dripper with deeper wells so you can drip less often?
> Havent used a Billow but the Bellus i have is pretty much on par with a dripper unless you are doing some crazy builds.



I get damn good flavour and cloud of the billow, but nothing beats dripping IMO. In your question lies my answer... I want to drip, just drip less often... hahaha


----------



## theyettie (1/12/15)

Andre said:


> Makes perfect sense to me. Have you consider a squonker with bf dripper? Deepest well yet



I know I can't afford a reo, so any suggestions sir?


----------



## theyettie (1/12/15)

Andre said:


> Makes perfect sense to me. Have you considered a squonker with bf dripper? Deepest well yet



Can't afford a reo... sigh

Any other combo's that's nice that at least come close?


----------



## theyettie (1/12/15)

Sorry for duplicate posts, for some reason my first replies don't show on my side, but the moment I submit again it shows both. Strange


----------



## Andre (1/12/15)

theyettie said:


> I know I can't afford a reo, so any suggestions sir?


http://www.ecigssa.co.za/reo-grand-lp-nuppin.t16267/


----------



## Silver (1/12/15)

theyettie said:


> Can't afford a reo... sigh
> 
> Any other combo's that's nice that at least come close?



I think chat to @Viper_SA - if I am not mistaken he had the terminator bottom fed mod and I think he quite liked it. I think VapeKing has them and they are quite reasonably priced.

Also, @Paulie has a regulated squonker he got from Vape Cartel - Steam Crave Squonk Mod. It has a 10ml bottle. I vaped on it myself and was impressed. He had a good bottom fed dripper on it with a great coil build and I was tempted to get one of these myself - but then I got diverted by planning activities for the vape meet. But check it out. I think its about R1,300 or thereabouts.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (1/12/15)

Yes, as @Silver has stated, I have a couple of Terminator mods. They are on special at Vape King for R300 right now. The dripper that comes with it is not great, but workable. I started off with them to see if I liked squonking before shelling out the big bucks for a Reo. 2 of the 4 I bought are still in daily rotation. I take one to work with my two mouth-to-lung set up Reo's. When the smoking area is quiet I blow some clouds on it with a Derringer and lung hits. Mouth to lung and 12mg nic just suits "fitting in" better. That's how I fell off the wagon, was ata work function at a pub and all the smokers left, felt like an idiot blowing clouds alone and bought a pack... Anyway, different story that. 

On similar builds I get about the same voltage drop on the Terminator and Reo (24 awg, 7 wraps, 3mm). Maybe like 0.15 lower. Not a bad start. never had a leaky bottle, the usual 10ml needle bottles fit perfectly and cheap to replace or buy more for more flavors. Handles builds down to 0.2 Ohm quite well. 

Available in black and white options
http://www.vapeking.co.za/terminator-bottom-fed-mod-white.html

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (1/12/15)

Ya, the Reo has a 6ml well 

But if you are only going to pick up a normal RDA, I just got a really good quality Mini Velocity from Mr.Hardwicks... and it takes more drops that any other I've used. 

Very impressed with it and how much juice it holds without leaking.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (2/12/15)

theyettie said:


> Alo
> 
> I'm hitting a deadmodz RDA and loving it, but I'm looking at getting a second dripper with deep juice wells to save me effort/time as I vape quite heavily.
> 
> So, according to you, best dripper with nice deep wells?


I've never had leaks w/ my Sapor and I load that bad boy up.The deepest well I've seen is on my Monster Cloud,but it's a tough build.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## theyettie (2/12/15)

Andre said:


> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/reo-grand-lp-nuppin.t16267/



Thanks, still a lot of dough though...  

I think I'll take a look at that terminator from vapeking, just to get a feel for squonkers!!


----------



## theyettie (2/12/15)

Silver said:


> I think chat to @Viper_SA - if I am not mistaken he had the terminator bottom fed mod and I think he quite liked it. I think VapeKing has them and they are quite reasonably priced.
> 
> Also, @Paulie has a regulated squonker he got from Vape Cartel - Steam Crave Squonk Mod. It has a 10ml bottle. I vaped on it myself and was impressed. He had a good bottom fed dripper on it with a great coil build and I was tempted to get one of these myself - but then I got diverted by planning activities for the vape meet. But check it out. I think its about R1,300 or thereabouts.



The Steam Crave also looks legit, but still a lot of money hey! I think I'll give the terminator a go, if it's nice, I'll probably leapfrog the steam crave and look for a decent used Reo.

Cheers, thanks!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theyettie (3/12/15)

shaunnadan said:


> ive added it to cart, will review it once it arrives



Alo

Have you received the Kennedy yet? Would love your feedback...


----------



## theyettie (15/12/15)

For those who care/want to know. I acquired a Wotofo Lush (authentic) from Sir Vape and I'm absolutely LOVING this thing!! My deadmodz will get pif'd pretty soon to the lad that works with me! This is a very, very good dripper IMO. Thanks @Lingogrey for suggesting it. Go have a Bell's boet!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## moonunit (16/12/15)

You should also look at the Haze Dripper Tank, 2.8ml juice section and insane flavour!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

